# chicken feet help please



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

ok so approx how many chicken feet /lb do you get

how many would make up the daily amount of bone needed for a 50 lb dog eating about 1 lb of food a day.


Sorry new to this dogs so far have ate ground chicken bone in, beef mix, pork heart, beef testicles, turkey necks first time yesterday. All without getting the runs which is bizzare as Casey gets the runs from everything normally


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

If its got part of the leg on I would say one would be enough bone for a meal. I only give them as treats as they are hard to find here.


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

Well where I get their meat from can order them but 2 bucks a lb and usually average about $1 a lb feeding them. Gonna try an ethnic food market for them but if i bought them just wondered how many would be enough bone for a day. Right now i am keeping the bone higher to prevent the runs in both of them. Both go at least once a day and don`t seem to be struggling so whatever i am doing seems to be working lol.
Casey is a 55lb approx standard poodle and Mandy is 30 ish lbs standard as well.
They are both almost 3


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

The ones I get are 1.5 ounces so about 10 to the pound. They are the cut below the drumstick to the toes. One is less calcium than Max, 38 pounds getting 10 ounces a day, needs a day based on this.
http://web.archive.org/web/20061016180846/www.serve.com/BatonRouge/nutrition/chickenfeet.htm
Probably 2 a day would be right for a 50 pound dog.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Hannah gets them as treats. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not sure that I'd feed chicken feet as a meal, haven't heard of that one. I feed them as treats for the glucosamine.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree with whiteleo, these hardly make a meal. Very little actual meat. I only feed them as treats or as a small part of a larger meal. I can buy chicken quarters cheaper than chicken feet so no point in trying to turn these into a meal anyway.


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry thats what i meant if I gave some boneless meat that we buy and add them for the bone certain days


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Max got one yesterday along with boneless beef, a turkey gizzard and heart. He got two today along with some turkey liver, boneless beef and pork.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

jjcj said:


> Sorry thats what i meant if I gave some boneless meat that we buy and add them for the bone certain days


That's about perfect, IMO.
I add them to a boneless meat bit. 
They sure like them!


----------

